# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van West (Bavel)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van West

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Tolakker, Bavel

Adres: Tolakker 5, Bavel

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijktolakker.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van West*

----------

